# Angelwax Engima QD



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really impressed with this stuff... photos speak for themselves really. First photo shows it after initial application. The boost to water behaviour after a wipedown with Enigma was insane, dare I say it better than BSD?

The rest of the photos show performance after exactly one week on the car following only a touchless pre wash using BH AF at 4%.



















































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree. One of the best quick detailers out there. Applied it to my daily before our holiday last month (1500 miles later and not washing and it’s still holding out) 

It will be interesting to see how to behaves after it’s wash next week. I fully expect there to be some beading one some panels, but I will be stripping it and trying some Adams products.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

That looks very impressive and better than I'm getting with Wet Coat at the moment ... the latters performance nothing like as good after washing


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Impressive.is it worth the extra cost over bsd?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Can Enigma QD be used on damp / wet paintwork, a bit like a drying aid?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

M1UDE said:


> Can Enigma QD be used on damp / wet paintwork, a bit like a drying aid?


Yes. That's how I use it. I find it better to use it that way to stop it streaking.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Those rounded beads are very much prone to spotting... too bad.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

sm81 said:


> Those rounded beads are very much prone to spotting... too bad.


water spotting?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yes...


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Got two bottles of this during Black Friday so looking forward to using it even more after seeing your photos!


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Its a shame it smells so ”chemical”....not a big fan of the smell.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

sm81 said:


> Yes...


Wouldn't all products that have good beading, cause water spots? What do you use to combat them? I love BSD and Gyeon WetCoat for its beading, and have never had any issue with water [removed: beading] spotting, except for dirty rain followed by lots of sun (so about 2 times a year in the UK :lol


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

What protection if any was on the car prior to application?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fairtony said:


> Wouldn't all products that have good beading, cause water spots? What do you use to combat them? I love BSD and Gyeon WetCoat for its beading, and have never had any issue with water beading, except for dirty rain followed by lots of sun (so about 2 times a year in the UK )


Agreed Tony. Never had an issue with water spotting and I much prefer beading to sheeting personally.

The car has an old layer of Angelwax Dark Angel applied maybe 4-5 months ago. Was almost gone prior to application of this although I think I also topped it with Gyeon wet coat about 2 months ago as it was dropping off at that point as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Although sheeting = self cleaning, beading has no use at all Brian


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it any better than the wax? Which I found rather disappointing.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> Although sheeting = self cleaning, beading has no use at all Brian


Not strictly true monkey imo. Beading is just as capable at keeping the car clean, if not better.

In theory the larger beads of water sit on the paint and encapsulate dirt particles. They should be more effective at encapsulating larger particles compared to a sheeting product due to contact angle. 
When on the move the dirt and water should just roll right off the car or even sitting still in a constant rain shower the falling beads will do the exact same.

If you allow them to dry on the body work after encapsulating the dirt, well then I see your point. With the way the weather is up here atm that isn't an issue.

Haven't tried the wax so I can't compare but as far as QDs go, it's really impressing me. Certainly giving BSD a run for its money hydrophobicity wise but it was much less grabby and the paint feels slick to the touch. It's similar to the wowo's QD, maybe slightly less user friendly but offers superior beading.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Not strictly true monkey imo. Beading is just as capable at keeping the car clean, if not better.
> 
> In theory the larger beads of water sit on the paint and encapsulate dirt particles. They should be more effective at encapsulating larger particles compared to a sheeting product due to contact angle.
> When on the move the dirt and water should just roll right off the car or even sitting still in a constant rain shower the falling beads will do the exact same.
> ...


the problem with that theory is thats not how it happens in real life, how many times has there been rain and after there are lovely spots of concentrated dirt all over your paint. Even when your car is moving and it rains again your left with the patterns of dirt left behind from the water moving over your paint.
How can you safely remove such beads that have copulated the dirt unless you wash the car?


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Ross said:


> Is it any better than the wax? Which I found rather disappointing.


How you find it disappointing ? I use the enigma system and would not bother with anything else now


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

pump said:


> How you find it disappointing ? I use the enigma system and would not bother with anything else now


Me neither, best wax I've ever used, grabbed another during black Friday.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like Engima wax for the ease of application and removal,beading and looks but for some reason it seems to die on me about a month later. 
I have tried it 4 times and its done the same each time,I maybe have a dodgy panel pot of it.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Ross said:


> I like Engima wax for the ease of application and removal,beading and looks but for some reason it seems to die on me about a month later.
> I have tried it 4 times and its done the same each time,I maybe have a dodgy panel pot of it.


That is very strange. Before I topped my wax up for winter, it was still beading strong 3 months after application. Maybe fire off an email to them?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What is it like to applied? As easy as any traditional QD or a bit more fussy


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Could be of useful info on the enigma range


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> What is it like to applied? As easy as any traditional QD or a bit more fussy


Applied like any other QD dave. Spray onto the panel or into a folded cloth, spread and buff. I have been told it's fussy but I didn't experience that issue at all. I did struggle to buff the horizontal surfaces but that wasn't due to the product but the cold dew beginning to form.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

